# LED eye damage



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

All I know about the subject is if I sit here too long in front of this stupid led laptop screen watching Ben Gravy surf video's then all the speed and other warning sign's on the streets are real blurry when I get my ass off the couch and start driving.


----------



## five.five-six (Apr 9, 2013)

My 8-year-old is terrified of blue light.


Which is a problem because the major component of the lighting for my 225 gallon SPS coral growing tank is ~420nm


----------



## canbug (Dec 31, 2015)

Could you link that for us.
90% of our airfield is LED and friggin bright.


Tim.


----------



## CoolWill (Jan 5, 2019)

five.five-six said:


> My 8-year-old is terrified of blue light.
> 
> 
> Which is a problem because the major component of the lighting for my 225 gallon SPS coral growing tank is ~420nm


That's only because they've seen daddy stuffed into a cop car one too many times.


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

Here's a Harvard article on blue light.

They don't mention physical harm so much as the body's physiological response to thinking it's daytime due to the spectrum of the artificial light.

I've found that if at sunset I turn off all indoor lights, it gets my body accustomed to knowing it's night time and not being wide awake at 11:30 when going to bed.

https://www.health.harvard.edu/staying-healthy/blue-light-has-a-dark-side


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

canbug said:


> Could you link that for us.
> 90% of our airfield is LED and friggin bright.
> 
> 
> Tim.


I don’t know how to post a link from my phone but it came from CTV.


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

I googled the headline and this is what I got:

https://www.ctvnews.ca/health/french-authorities-warn-of-health-dangers-from-led-lighting-1.4423910

https://www.cnn.com/2019/05/16/health/blue-light-led-health-effects-bn-trnd/index.html

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/...amage-eyes-French-health-authority-warns.html


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

Tim: 

Is your airfield lighting actually Blue LED or white LED with blue lenses on the fixtures?


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

And here's an article saying they suspect a correlation between LED lighting and cancer.

https://www.telegraph.co.uk/science...ts-may-double-cancer-risk-new-research-warns/

Operative word in that headline is "may".


----------



## CoolWill (Jan 5, 2019)

MikeFL said:


> And here's an article saying they suspect a correlation between LED lighting and cancer.
> 
> https://www.telegraph.co.uk/science...ts-may-double-cancer-risk-new-research-warns/
> 
> Operative word in that headline is "may".


Yeah, research sponsored by the Incandescent Lighting Council:vs_laugh:


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

CoolWill said:


> Yeah, research sponsored by the Incandescent Lighting Council:vs_laugh:


Is it? I haven't read it yet. I just came across it when searching for the article above it.

My first thought was that LED lights are in urban areas which is where all the vehicle and industrial exhaust is. Kind of like saying salt in water results in shark bites. It's not the salt that does it, it's the shark.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

I’m not saying I agree with the study. No doubt another study will come out with something different. Information is always good to have when talking with people, though. Sometimes “Umm, duh, erm, I dunno” doesn’t work too well.


----------



## CoolWill (Jan 5, 2019)

MikeFL said:


> Is it? I haven't read it yet. I just came across it when searching for the article above it.
> 
> My first thought was that LED lights are in urban areas which is where all the vehicle and industrial exhaust is. Kind of like saying salt in water results in shark bites. It's not the salt that does it, it's the shark.


I was just being silly. But I don't trust studies by the "Trust us, we're scientists!" crowd anymore.


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

Anyone know if coffee is good for you or bad for you this week?


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

MikeFL said:


> Tim:
> 
> Is your airfield lighting actually Blue LED or white LED with blue lenses on the fixtures?


I know my airport area do have mixed bag of Blue Led and white led with blue lenes but the lens verison is not too bad afaik .,, but straight bleu led yes they are strong light strength. 

Majorty of the time the bleu lights are at med setting ( same instensty as taxiway ) the only time it come on full blast is during pretty good amount of rain then yes it will crank it up but have to be aware of glare. 

And the other factor will play is FAA or other avation regulations reguarding of luminaires on airports so they are pretty specific on the type and brightness. 

for non taxiway / runways area we have to use super sharp cutoff luminaires to keep the glare down.


----------



## five.five-six (Apr 9, 2013)

My 8 year old is going to love this thread, he is months ahead of you guys on the blue LED are death subject. I’ll let him post his opinion if he chooses to.


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

99cents said:


> I’m not saying I agree with the study. No doubt another study will come out with something different. Information is always good to have when talking with people, though. Sometimes “Umm, duh, erm, I dunno” doesn’t work too well.


Yeah, but sometimes Umm, duh, erm, I dunno, can get yer ass out of a pinch point that too much information got it into.


----------



## canbug (Dec 31, 2015)

The RWY and approaches are White, taxi edge lights are Blue, taxi centerline are Green, entrance to an apron and RWY guard lights are Amber, stop bars are Red. The lenses are colored but the LEDs are also the same color as the lens, not interchangeable.
Brightness setting are B1-B5, B-1 is basically dim and B-5 will cut through fog and snow.


Tim.


Tim.


----------



## randolph333 (Feb 10, 2015)

If blue light is a health problem, I fear we ought not go out in the day, at least when the skies are clear.

There's two main issues here: (1) does blue light damage the human eye? and (2) can exposure to blue light in the evening interfere with sleep?

The answer to (1) is no unless it is at blinding intensities. If you dig into the science (you can read an expert who did the digging here) the studies of concern turn out to have involved blinding monkeys with blue lasers.

The answer to (2) is well, we're still looking into it. My opinion is that it probably has some effect, but does not usually cause disabling sleep disorders. It is true that the cells in the retina the regulate pupil size and affect sleep rhythms, which have the jaw-cracking name of intrinsically photosensitive retinal ganglion cells (ipRGCs) are most sensitive in the blues and violets. Problem is, other things influence the circadian cycle, and people whose circadian cycle is not affected by light still sleep. If blue light in the evening caused disabling sleep disorders, how could people live in the far north?


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Guess what........... you work around fiber optics all the time and you gonna be leukemia bum bye. But that info is highly suppressed.


----------



## Lightsmith (Oct 8, 2010)

There are a number of problems related to blue light from LED monitors and televisions and many are now made the suppress the blue output and this is not noticeable to the viewer. 

What I think is crazy is how many people talk for hours on a cell phone that is pressed against their head the entire time and subject it to the radiation being emitted. Spending $10 to talk hands free and with the phone away from the head is something that very few people do in the U.S. so it will be interesting to see the end results with brain cancers and then try to determine how much is from cell phones and how much of it is from other radiation sources like Fukushima and Roundup.


----------



## kb1jb1 (Nov 11, 2017)

It is not the color blue but the wave length of the light. LED lights at 5000K and higher is what is suspected. The way the LED light enters the eye. Again there is a whole science behind LED lighting and many people are using the wrong lighting for different applications. Many people do not read up on the subject. They are too busy trying to make a living to pay bills. They now have office lighting that changes color or " self tunes" itself through out the day. It starts out at 2700K then goes to 4100K and back down to 2700K as the day progresses. It is suppose to simulate the sun and the light outside. If there is damage done to the eyes we will not see it for another 10 /15 years. 
Give me the old 75 watt incandescent lamp.


----------



## randolph333 (Feb 10, 2015)

Again, 5000°K LED light is similar to daylight on a clear sunny day at mid-morning or mid-afternoon, but without the ultraviolet. It is unlikely to be a vision hazard.

BTW, New research from Neitz Labs indicates that the alternation of blue and orange light may have much more effect on circadian rhythms than blue light alone, but this is very new, and still subject to verification.


----------



## kb1jb1 (Nov 11, 2017)

We can't eat bacon, hotdogs, eggs, milk, pasta, red meat.... Salmonella, listeria, ecoli.... The fish has mercury or PCBs. Burning coal emits radon. Global warming. Global cooling. Don't breath the air. Don't drink the water. Don't swim in the water. Don't look at the LED lights. Asbestos, Lead, VOCs, Silica dust,.... It seems that being alive is hazardous to your health.


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

kb1jb1 said:


> We can't eat bacon, hotdogs, eggs, milk, pasta, red meat.... Salmonella, listeria, ecoli.... The fish has mercury or PCBs. Burning coal emits radon. Global warming. Global cooling. Don't breath the air. Don't drink the water. Don't swim in the water. Don't look at the LED lights. Asbestos, Lead, VOCs, Silica dust,.... It seems that being alive is hazardous to your health.


https://youtu.be/eFTLKWw542g?t=3


----------



## Navyguy (Mar 15, 2010)

What about all the LED computer monitors and TVs that are out there...

Puppies dying everywhere!

Cheers
John


----------



## kb1jb1 (Nov 11, 2017)

I remember about 25 years ago there was much ado about EMF waves from the power distribution wires and cancer. There was a local school that had a very high reading on a gauss meter and the PTA got involved. They had the power company raise the wires another 20 feet. It turned out that it was the electric heat for the classroom.


----------



## randolph333 (Feb 10, 2015)

Yeaaah. There's a real issue with circadian rhythms that is still being worked out, but I simply cannot see how normal levels of blue light alone can be a serious vision risk.


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

CoolWill said:


> That's only because they've seen daddy stuffed into a cop car one too many times.


Yeah, but he also gets a Teddy Bear from the cops every time too.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

99cents said:


> A French study has concluded that “high output” (whatever that means) LED lighting can cause retinal damage over a prolonged period of time. The issue seems to be at the blue part of the spectrum. The yellow part doesn’t appear to be a concern.
> 
> It might be something to carry around in your bag of information when discussing colour temperature with customers, especially if you’re dealing with health freaks.


I just read this thread and sure you must be referring to Light Emitting Decorations.

What ever happen to that guy, did he just give up?


----------



## phamousgrey (Mar 22, 2018)

Loooooooooooooooooooong story short, this "blue light" garbage is just that,...garbage. its all bull****. 



Dont believe any person selling eyeglasses etc. tsk tsk, i didnt hear about it until i watched a "marketplace" showcase ie indepth journalism on the topic.


just "search" , "cbc blue light" 



i didnt even kno that was a 'thing' lmfao, i feel left out. its bull**** all the way anyways, there IS evidence however that blue light does affect your sleep cycle, but thats only if your a night owl etc.


if your 'normal', staring at a screen all day wont do a ****ing thing to you, your pc screen etc or tv doesnt have enough power to give off enough of the so-called blue light to do any harm.


----------

